# No running lights on 4th gen Nissan



## CRunner731 (Mar 5, 2018)

When I turn on the headlights, the dash and running lights don't come on. Parking lights work fine though. I've already checked every fuse in the dash and under the hood and they're all fine. Any suggestions?


----------

